
Understand your body to get more energy scientifically - karmiphuc
http://www.bakadesuyo.com/2016/01/how-to-get-more-energy/
======
DrScump
"Just by betting on west coast teams in every Monday Night Football game where
they played east coast teams you’d beat the point spread 70% of the time. NFL
teams that crossed three time zones for a game “were twice as likely to be
beaten by a lower-ranked opponent in the tournament’s first round.”

Those are conflicting conditions (Monday Night Football is not a tournament
with rounds), so this data (at least) is suspect.

